

Why We Should Be Careful with the “1% Control 50% of the World's Wealth” Stat - lpcrealmadrid
https://theconversation.com/numbers-that-become-memes-can-be-dangerous-to-society-21975

======
timrosenblatt
Good point. Especially that stat, because it is so volatile. So much of the
wealth is tied up in the value of companies or other complex things whose
value is illiquid, and whose value can change quickly.

Still though, not like it's going to go to 50/50, 70/30, or some less-eye-
popping number anytime soon.

~~~
lpcrealmadrid
True! I just think a lot of times numbers become commodified and make rounds
on the internet (accompanied by a superficial level of analysis) without
touching upon the real reasons why that number is significant.

